# Psunami und Aurora Sky



## Bypass41 (24. November 2002)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit o.g. Tools zwecks austausch (der Erfahrungen)?

CIAO


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

Psumani oder wie das heißt sieht ja ganz nett aus. Bin da aber noch nicht drauf gestoßen bisher. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich sowas bisher immer mit 3dsmax gemacht habe.

Mal nach ner Trial umschauen...

Das zweite PlugIn sieht irgendwie unrealistisch aus.


----------



## goela (25. November 2002)

Und was sind das für Tools?
PlugIns, Programme oder was?


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2002)

Hi,

also keine Spezialisten..... 
Das sind PlugIn's für After Effects von
http://www.digitalanarchy.com.

Bye


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

PlugIns für AfterEffects. Das Eine simuliert Wolken, das Andere simuliert ziemlich gut aussehend Wasser. Wahrscheinlich fliegt einem beim Rendern bloß der Rechner um die Ohren.

edit:
Jetzt ist er mir zuvorgekommen
/edit


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2002)

Aber Hallo,

die Beschreibung der PlugIn's ist etwas mager ausgefallen. Die Leute, die es interessiert können ja selbst nachschauen. Beide PlugIn's sind sehr mächtig und, bei vernüpftiger Parametrisierung, Fotorealistisch. Die Möglichkeit Displacementmaps einzusetzen spricht für sich.
Es gibt nicht nur auf dem Wasser sondern auch unterwasser. Nicht nur unter den Wolken sondern auch über den Wolken (Sterne, Planeten etc.).
Eben so viele Möglichkeiten, dass ich hier Erfahrungen austauschen möchte. 

Gruss


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

BubiBohnensack macht sowas leider nur mit 3dsmax.
Da kann man sogar auf einen Texturkanal mehrere Displacementmaps legen und in jede Map verschiedene Untertexturen.
Außerdem hat man alles besser unter Kontrolle und ich kann es einigermaßen ;-) 

Hat das PlugIn dann eine eigene Renderengine oder wie?


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2002)

Leider nein ;(( ,

es benutzt die AFX-Engine.

Gruss


----------



## brecht (25. November 2002)

Also ich kann ja jetzt nichts wirklich sinnvolles zu diesem Thread beitragen, da ich bei AE noch in den Kinderschuhen stecke - aber da ihr es hier gerade mit PlugIns habt frag ich einfach mal offtopicmäßig, ob es für AE auch so schöne Freewareplugins wie für max gibt, und wo man die dann so findet


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2002)

@Brecht

bei http://www.aefreemart.com/ gibt's ein paar, aber nichts dolles.

CIAO


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2002)

@BubiBohnensack

aber ein paar Rechner mehr nennt sich Renderfarm !! 
Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, wie es mit Deinem 3D... aussieht. Schick mir doch mal ein Clip.

Gruss


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

Ich habe momentan keinen da, aber du kennst sicher die unendlichen Möglichkeiten von 3dsmax.

Immerhin bekommt man damit auch Animationen wie JurassicPark hin...

Aber bei speziellen max-Fragen, fragst du am Besten Brecht; der ist ein Ober3dsFreak.

@Brecht: FreewarePlugIns wie für Max gibt es leider nicht. Liegt wohl daran, dass AE nicht so verbreitet ist wie max (kids usw.)


----------



## brecht (26. November 2002)

@bubi: was ein jammer aber auch - hast du eigentlich das produktionbundel oder die normale version ich hab nämlich nur die normale AE und kann deshalb nicht so gut mit Max und AE mischen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

Wo bekommst du denn Probleme mit der normalen Version?

Ich dachte, da würden nur einige Effekte fehlen...


----------



## brecht (26. November 2002)

nein - da fehlen beinahe alle möglichkeiten, um mit der Z achse zu arbeiten - leider - wenns nur ein paar effekte wären wäre wohl der Preisunterschied von knapp 500€ kaum gerechtfertigt


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

Das heißt, es fehlen sämtliche 3d-Geschichten?

Ich wollte in nächster Zeit mal die eine Szene aus Terminator2 nachbauen, wo der Flüssigmetallbot durch die Gitter einer Gefängnistür geht - leider sind meine maxmodelling-Techniken nicht ausgereift genug, um mich realitätsnah abzubilden und einen Kopfformscanner wie sie ihn in T2 hatten, kann ich mir nicht leisten...


----------

